# Fetal intolerance



## WonderCoder (Mar 12, 2010)

What diagnosis code could I use for fetal intolerance to labor?

Thank you


----------



## reach2helen (Mar 13, 2010)

you can go with 659.71 

others-correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## DawnPruitt (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually it depends on if you are coding the mother or the infant.  If you are coding the infant the code would be in the 763.8's.


----------



## sholt6 (Apr 8, 2014)

wondercoder said:


> what diagnosis code could i use for fetal intolerance to labor?
> 
> Thank you



656.31


----------

